# open bull down



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Killed him today on a general unit. I couldn't be happier.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

That's awesome! Congrats Lunker.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

He still has milk on his lips...


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Awesome! Congrats!!


----------



## jbhunter22 (Oct 6, 2014)

Which unit?


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

The open one........


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Nice work!


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Let's hear a story


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Heck yeah. That's fantastic for an open bull unit. Hell, a spike is fantastic for an open bull unit. I see your shell holder is nearly empty. Did things get a little western? ;-)


----------



## scoutm (Jul 29, 2014)

Congrats on a great bull. Well done!!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Congrats, now let's hear the story on why you chose a calf. :mrgreen:


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Heck yeah. That's fantastic for an open bull unit. Hell, a spike is fantastic for an open bull unit. I see your shell holder is nearly empty. Did things get a little western? ;-)


I had a surprise encounter with a very fast coyote last night. Shot 4 times at him. Evidently I missed a couple times. ;-)
I hit this bull in the front shoulder going clear through to the off side taking out both lungs. I shot 2 more times to try and anchor him but they were misses. He piled up stone dead 75 yards away. I never stop shooting at animals if they are on their feet still.
No story really, slept in my car, woke up, had an energy drink, walked down a trail, got light enough to see, 7:02 to be exact, and shot an elk. I was in the middle of a virtual army of hunters. Pick a place and I was there.:grin:
Oh, wheelbarrows and hand trucks do a magnificent job with 2 quarters on them. You can actually run down the trail!//dog//


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Congrats, now let's hear the story on why you chose a calf. :mrgreen:


I find the calfs taste much better than old nasty rutted up bulls._/O_/O


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

i was at strawberry fishing this weekend and saw a wheelbarrow in a truck, was this you


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

sagebrush said:


> i was at strawberry fishing this weekend and saw a wheelbarrow in a truck, was this you


It was me, I needed it for all the fish I was caching.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

bugchuker said:


> It was me, I needed it for all the fish I was caching.


Wasn't it you who parked your rig at the bottom of the boat ramp? In about 15' of water? ROR.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

Great bull and clever ingenuity. My father had some friends that used to use a wheelbarrow on the deer hunt. Sounded like a good plan where applicable and now I've seen an action photo it looks like a good plan!


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Love it! Great bull! Congrats!!!!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

sagebrush said:


> i was at strawberry fishing this weekend and saw a wheelbarrow in a truck, was this you


If it was me, I got away with poaching a nice bull on a spike unit. Oh crap until I just let the world know. :mrgreen:
We had a bright blue hand truck too. Did you see that in the sedan my buddy was driving?:grin:
On a side note, I just got done with the inner loins and I am very pleasantly surprised in the tenderness and flavor of this bull. They were amazing wrapped in bacon and seasoned with garlic powder and onion powder and a dash of steak seasoning! I have snack sticks in the oven and about 30# of summer sausage seasoned grind awaiting the casings and smoker.:hungry:


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Another PIC


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

Congratulations. That's a great open unit bull.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I stuck up the head next to my 6x6 muzzy bull from 2004 and he is quite a bit bigger! Now I have officially beat my biggest bull.:grin:


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Congratulations! Public land bull! Awesome


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

What a fantastic animal! Congrats, you should be tickled pink with that awesome success!


----------



## COWAN (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm jealous..... I've never killed an elk in nice even ground. All of mine are in nasty steep canyons. I need to keep away from such nasty places. By the way, that's a nice bull.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Beautiful bull regardless of where it was taken. But, very impressive for an open bull unit! Congratulations!!


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

nice!


----------



## Hooks & Horns (May 19, 2014)

Congrats! Great bull anywhere.


----------

